# Want to find movies dubbed in Japanese



## barabi

Having lived in Japan for two years back in the 80s and picked up a certain amount of the language, I would like to refresh/add to my knowledge by watching English-language movies dubbed in Japanese. I was hoping there would be a site online where I could find such movies. Wondering if anyone can help me or if this is a vain hope.


----------

